# Eyewear discussion generals



## seamon (Apr 16, 2014)

Today, 1 month after ordering, my Gunnar professional gaming specs arrived.

*i62.tinypic.com/21lr2wh.jpg

*i62.tinypic.com/2mhhsmo.jpg

Ordered from Gunnar India website for 15k bucks.
It's anime onyx RX(power). I hope my school allows them.


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> Today, 1 month after ordering, my Gunnar professional gaming specs arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice purchase, just 2 queries:
1. What is gaming specs? I mean anything special?
2. Anime onyx RX?


----------



## seamon (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



tkin said:


> Nice purchase, just 2 queries:
> 1. What is gaming specs? I mean anything special?
> 2. Anime onyx RX?



1.Reduces eye fatigue while gaming.
2.Model.


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> 1.Reduces eye fatigue while gaming.
> 2.Model.


Oh, nice purchase, I'm very fond of spectacles myself, its nice to see Gunnar finally serving India, I'll head for their website right now


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

Well, does it reduce fatigue?


----------



## seamon (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

Yes it does. I still need a few more hours to adjust to the specs' new power but I can feel the difference already.


----------



## snap (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

Placebo also helps i guess. Congrats the spec looks great


----------



## seamon (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



snap said:


> Placebo also helps i guess. Congrats the spec looks great



Say after playing a game for 1-2 hours, there's water in your eyes. This no longer happens after wearing these. It's not a placebo.


----------



## seamon (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



Geek-With-Lens said:


> Have you tested it? What is the result?
> 
> Ordered Hercule Poirot 'Must Have' Collection @ Rs. 645 from Amazon.in



wearing them right now.


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> *Say after playing a game for 1-2 hours, there's water in your eyes.* This no longer happens after wearing these. It's not a placebo.


Just an advice, get your eyes checked out if this happens a lot, I used to get thatt, thought it was strain, ended up a fungal infection.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> Yes it does. I still need a few more hours to adjust to the specs' new power but I can feel the difference already.



"new power" - Did you wear powered glasses prior to these ?


----------



## seamon (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



tkin said:


> Just an advice, get your eyes checked out if this happens a lot, I used to get thatt, thought it was strain, ended up a fungal infection.



I doubt I have a fungal infection for the last 4 years.

- - - Updated - - -



pranav0091 said:


> "new power" - Did you wear powered glasses prior to these ?



These are powered too.


----------



## itsaashish (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

damn bro! 
Thats awesome! 

Weell ..i never knew something like this even existed  but i would love one 


seamon said:


> Today, 1 month after ordering, my Gunnar professional gaming specs arrived.
> 
> *i62.tinypic.com/21lr2wh.jpg[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] congo buddy!!

But 15k for a spec?? Wow. 

Such waste.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

Seamon
Did u use 25% off coupon from AMD Gaming.. ? it would have saved ~3k


----------



## seamon (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] congo buddy!!
> 
> But 15k for a spec?? Wow.
> 
> Such waste.



I am seeing everything yellow now 

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] congo buddy!!
> 
> But 15k for a spec?? Wow.
> 
> Such waste.



I am seeing everything yellow now 

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> Seamon
> Did u use 25% off coupon from AMD Gaming.. ? it would have saved ~3k



You Can't apply them in India I think. They already provided me 30% discount. The original cost is 21k including shipping . I checked on the us website, cost without shipping was coming more than 16k.


----------



## snap (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> I am seeing everything yellow now



there is a clear series model also by them right?


----------



## seamon (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

Crystalline tint. Not very effective. It's actually designed for graphic designers.


----------



## snap (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

there are reviews praising Gunnar for its effectiveness but [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] i think you should also post a review for TDF


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] congo buddy!!
> 
> But 15k for a spec?? Wow.
> 
> Such waste.


Lol, I almost ordered that bloody thing, then saw several articles about how much waste of money it is. If it's for protecting your eyes from strain then nothing comes close to Crizal anti glare / reflective glass, for which I paid 4 times less than that Gunaar or whatever. Everyone has authority to waste his / her money behind anything, but why waste on a waste?



Never mind. I thought these were without power!


----------



## seamon (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



whatthefrak said:


> Lol, I almost ordered that bloody thing, then saw several articles about how much waste of money it is. If it's for protecting your eyes from strain then nothing comes close to Crizal anti glare / reflective glass, for which I paid 4 times less than that Gunaar or whatever. Everyone has authority to waste his / her money behind anything, but why waste on a waste?



I upgraded from crizal a2 to gunnar.
This year crizal discontinued their a2 lenses and replaced them with uv Forte which are only good for outdoors(my dad has a pair). This made me to switch to gunnar.

- - - Updated - - -

This is definitely much better than crizal a2.

- - - Updated - - -

Besides I paid 10k for my crizal ones. Lenses with high refractive index+on the go customizable frame.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

It doesn't matter dude, if you like it, that's all that matter.
I am more than happy with A2 anyway


----------



## Revolution (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> Today, 1 month after ordering, my Gunnar professional gaming specs arrived.
> 
> Ordered from Gunnar India website for 15k bucks.
> It's anime onyx RX(power). I hope my school allows them.



Congrats!
I can see the glass is really special but anything special about the frame or is it a regular one ?
BTW,how much ur dad spend for Crizal UV Forte ?
I need one for outdoors.
I don't use glass much in indoor.


----------



## seamon (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



Revolution said:


> Congrats!
> I can see the glass is really special but anything special about the frame or is it a regular one ?
> BTW,how much ur dad spend for Crizal UV Forte ?
> I need one for outdoors.
> I don't use glass much in indoor.



I think 4k for lenses alone, default refractive index and frames different.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

Thanks for reply!


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

guys cut him some slack, he may buy what he likes its his money after all & it is not coming from your pockets, so dont judge
  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] congrats buddy good purchase


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

I paid 3k for A2. Uv forte was slightly higher.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

you could also buy thewm for cheap
*www.flipkart.com/search?q=gunnar&as=off&as-show=on&otracker=start


----------



## seamon (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



flyingcow said:


> you could also buy thewm for cheap
> *www.flipkart.com/search?q=gunnar&as=off&as-show=on&otracker=start



Those are without power, I'll be blind if I wear those.

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> I paid 3k for A2. Uv forte was slightly higher.



Your a2 must be default refractive index,my last pair of a2 had slightly higher refractive index.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

I got my new glasses custom made with polarized glasses. And it own every other polarized goggles. Even rayban, police, gucci and what not. And its fibre. Not glass. Anti scratch. Blah blah.. 

Now when i wear it outside in daytime its so cool to look through. No more headaches or aching eyes. 

Price 2k. 

Only downside is i need to carry my regular glasses too.


----------



## seamon (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



anirbandd said:


> I got my new glasses custom made with polarized glasses. And it own every other polarized goggles. Even rayban, police, gucci and what not. And its fibre. Not glass. Anti scratch. Blah blah..
> 
> Now when i wear it outside in daytime its so cool to look through. No more headaches or aching eyes.
> 
> ...



I am not the outside kind of person so I don't need polarized or uv forte lenses. I am perfectly happy with my new gunnar and they are very effective. They look pretty swell too.
Btw why do you need to carry your normal glasses. Polarized glasses without power?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

Hold on, that Gunaar was with power? 
   [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] : From where? I just need a glass, with power obviously, which will be scratch resistant, any recommendations? My A2 is scratched, and I hate scratches, even the slightest dot bothers me a lot!
Within 5k, max max max.


----------



## seamon (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



whatthefrak said:


> Hold on, that Gunaar was with power?
> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] : From where? I just need a glass, with power obviously, which will be scratch resistant, any recommendations? My A2 is scratched, and I hate scratches, even the slightest dot bothers me a lot!
> Within 5k, max max max.



Yep my pair is with power that's why it took 1 month to build and 15k bucks.

A2 scratched!!?? What sorcery is this? I have used 3 pairs of A2 before this and not one has ever been scratched. I think A2 is scratch resistant. 
A2 were great lenses but sadly they discontinued the line this year onwards.


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> Those are without power, I'll be blind if I wear those.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


No idea, however I have very little power, 0.25 and 0.75 cylindricals.

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> I got my new glasses custom made with polarized glasses. And it own every other polarized goggles. Even rayban, police, gucci and what not. And its fibre. Not glass. Anti scratch. Blah blah..
> 
> Now when i wear it outside in daytime its so cool to look through. No more headaches or aching eyes.
> 
> ...


From where did you buy those?

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Yep my pair is with power that's why it took 1 month to build and 15k bucks.
> 
> *A2 scratched!!?? What sorcery is this? I have used 3 pairs of A2 before this and not one has ever been scratched. I think A2 is scratch resistant. *
> A2 were great lenses but sadly they discontinued the line this year onwards.


Depends on how you use them


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> Those are without power, I'll be blind if I wear those.


i though they changed it on request or something like that, similar to google glass


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



flyingcow said:


> i though they changed it on request or something like that, similar to google glass


Not on flipkart they don't


----------



## seamon (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

High Refractive Index reduces the thickness of the lens.


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> High Refractive Index reduces the thickness of the lens.


Oh, nice, but the only issue is that the local optical salesman won't understand what that means, oh well.


----------



## seamon (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



tkin said:


> Oh, nice, but the only issue is that the local optical salesman won't understand what that means, oh well.



Go to a good optics store and check their essilor/carl zeiss catalog. I am 100% sure they will have lenses of different refractive indexes.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



tkin said:


> Not on flipkart they don't


i meant the official site...flipkart was just for price reference


----------



## seamon (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



flyingcow said:


> i meant the official site...flipkart was just for price reference



And that's how I got a pair.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



whatthefrak said:


> Hold on, that Gunaar was with power?
> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] : From where? I just need a glass, with power obviously, which will be scratch resistant, any recommendations? My A2 is scratched, and I hate scratches, even the slightest dot bothers me a lot!
> Within 5k, max max max.



Quality Opticans at 
	
	



```
*www.google.co.in/maps/place/Karan+Trading+Co/@22.5770085,88.353616,19z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x27299d9b15e45302
```

you can bargain.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> I am not the outside kind of person so I don't need polarized or uv forte lenses. I am perfectly happy with my new gunnar and they are very effective. They look pretty swell too.
> Btw why do you need to carry your normal glasses. Polarized glasses without power?



polarized glasses automatically cut uv. my glasses were custom made, with power. for regular use.

i carry my normal glasses for insides. cant wear goggles inside, right? 

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> I bought an OTG cable for my Nexus7
> 100 rupees
> G]*i.imgur.com/R8AhJgK.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...



:jealous:


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



whatthefrak said:


> Hold on, that Gunaar was with power?
> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] : From where? I just need a glass, with power obviously, which will be scratch resistant, any recommendations? My A2 is scratched, and I hate scratches, even the slightest dot bothers me a lot!
> Within 5k, max max max.



There is a good glass company called beauty!

They offer scratch proof blah blah everything in 1 year warranty!
Plus the glass is tough!
I have by mistakenly fell many times!

Plus it is very light weight with R.F.=1.75-1.79


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> Yep my pair is with power that's why it took 1 month to build and 15k bucks.
> 
> A2 scratched!!?? What sorcery is this? I have used 3 pairs of A2 before this and not one has ever been scratched. I think A2 is scratch resistant.
> A2 were great lenses but sadly they discontinued the line this year onwards.


Didn't know A2 was scratch resistant! Anyway, the scratches came after a Goa trip, bloody sands, well. Now they just won't go, and I know they will never go.
I will look to get another pair of A2 if I can, otherwise I might have to go the Gunaar way 

But those Yellowish tint, I mean do you see stuffs yellowish too? Or it is Yellow just from outside?

PS: Damn, it's yellow! Do they have some neutral ones?

  [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] : Actually if your eyes gather some tear, that's normal and good. If you don't have any tears after playing or working for long, say something like straight 3+ hours, then I am quite sure you have a problem.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> Your a2 must be default refractive index,my last pair of a2 had slightly higher refractive index.



Higher the refractive index higher the price ?
Mine  -1.25 and -1.55 cylindrical.have to change my glass soon cos its already 2 years old.


----------



## seamon (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



anirbandd said:


> well, the ps3 could have lasted easily for 4-5 years. plus many more games.
> 
> equals much much joy.
> 
> ...



Look at the long term.
If I buy a PS3 now, I'll most probably play it non-stop for say next 10 months. This year is the most important year of my life. If I waste my time playing PS3, my life will be completely ruined. 
This equals much much sorrow and such disappointment. 

Gunnar might protect my eyes.

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> How old are you?
> 
> 
> I totally agree. a Playstation is for gamers -indian gamers



17

Laptop gamer here.

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> There is a good glass company called beauty!
> 
> They offer scratch proof blah blah everything in 1 year warranty!
> Plus the glass is tough!
> ...



I still prefer fiber lenses.

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Didn't know A2 was scratch resistant! Anyway, the scratches came after a Goa trip, bloody sands, well. Now they just won't go, and I know they will never go.
> I will look to get another pair of A2 if I can, otherwise I might have to go the Gunaar way
> 
> But those Yellowish tint, I mean do you see stuffs yellowish too? Or it is Yellow just from outside?
> ...



A2 is unavailable now. UV Forte is only good for outdoors.

Gunnar lenses don't feel "yellow" at all. Now, if you compare normal and gunnar then you will feel the difference but when you are wearing a pair, your eyes will adjust to the tint and everything will look normal and not "yellow".

Gunnar does have Crystalline tinted lenses for graphic designers but it's not as effective as amber lenses for computer viewing.

Tears in normal quantity is good but in excessive amounts means eyes have been stressed.

Also, Gunnar is better than A2 in reducing glare too. Even though A2 promises that it is anti-glare, you can still see glare on the periphery of the lenses. Gunnar optics are completely glare free.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] what's your eye power? I started wearing specs about a year ago. Mine is -1.5

Shiva


----------



## seamon (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



Revolution said:


> Higher the refractive index higher the price ?
> Mine  -1.25 and -1.55 cylindrical.have to change my glass soon cos its already 2 years old.



Prices increases in almost GP.

I don't remember the exact values but default costs nearly 3.5k, 1st upgrade costs 6k, next 10k and then 20k.

- - - Updated - - -



shivakanth.sujit said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] what's your eye power? I started wearing specs about a year ago. Mine is -1.5
> 
> Shiva



It's pretty high.


----------



## seamon (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



anirbandd said:


> if you have no control over yourself, what will stop you from playin on your laptop? you'll have an even larger collection of games and access to games on it than the ps3.
> 
> and thats not true, if you are good at playing and looking for bugs, you can apply at the game testing for the AAA studios.
> 
> ...



I have almost every game from 2013 and 2014 but I have played like 5% of them.
I collect them but I don't play them.

I am now certain my glasses will protect my eyes. Reviews state that these glasses removes glare and blocks 100% of UV-A and UV-B radiations. 
I think this is better than any polarized trash. My mom has a pair of polarized sunglasses and this is definitely better.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

Okay that's enough. This is a purchase thread, not gyaan distribution


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> I have almost every game from 2013 and 2014 but I have played like 5% of them.
> I collect them but I don't play them.
> 
> I am now certain my glasses will protect my eyes. Reviews state that these glasses removes glare and blocks 100% of UV-A and UV-B radiations.
> *I think this is better than any polarized trash.* My mom has a pair of polarized sunglasses and this is definitely better.





revel in your ignorance. 

on a serious note, polarised is the way to go if you go outside a lot during daytime, which i go. 

btw, 



Spoiler



1. Write a short note on UV-A and UV-B radiation. [15 marks]
2. Describe in your own words how Gunnar glasses eliminate UV-A and UV-B radiation. [10 marks]



- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Okay that's enough. This is a purchase thread, not gyaan distribution



 

no no let him justify his 15k lenses.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> I have almost every game from 2013 and 2014 but I have played like 5% of them.
> I collect them but I don't play them.
> 
> I am now certain my glasses will protect my eyes. Reviews state that these glasses removes glare and blocks 100% of UV-A and UV-B radiations.
> I think this is better than any polarized trash. My mom has a pair of polarized sunglasses and this is definitely better.



Glare is blocked by polarized glass according to the little physics knowledge I have. How do these non-polarized glasses block glare then ?

Also, when we talk about anti-glare glasses, are we talking about cutting down on the glass-originated-glare thats present in non-anti-glare glasses right ?
Or is it that these anti-glare glasses block all glare - say the glare from the headlights of an approaching vehicle ?

My reason for asking being, I once bought a el-cheapo 1.5k pair of anti-glare glasses out of curiousity when I started working with computers because my dear ones were freaking out. That was the shittiiest purchase I ever made. I couldnt ever figure out what glare was being reduced. I felt less galre with my naked eyes than with them on.


----------



## seamon (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



anirbandd said:


> revel in your ignorance.
> 
> on a serious note, polarised is the way to go if you go outside a lot during daytime, which i go.
> 
> ...



I told you I am not an outside type of guy. No doubt Polarized is good for outside uses but Gunnar is good everywhere. Polarized glasses cause problems when viewing digital content. Obviously Polarized is better outside because it is designed specifically for that.



Spoiler



1.Ultraviolet (UV) light is electromagnetic radiation with a wavelength shorter than that of visible light, but longer than X-rays, that is, in the range between 400 nm and 100 nm, corresponding to photon energies from 3 eV to 124 eV. It is so-named because the spectrum consists of electromagnetic waves with frequencies higher than those that humans identify as the color violet. These frequencies are invisible to most humans except those with aphakia. Near-UV is visible to a number of insects and birds.

UV light is found in sunlight and is emitted by electric arcs and specialized lights such as mercury lamps and black lights. It can cause chemical reactions, and causes many substances to glow or fluoresce. A large fraction of UV, including all that reaches the surface of the Earth, is classified as non-ionizing radiation. The higher energies of the ultraviolet spectrum from wavelengths about 120 nm to 10 nm ('extreme' ultraviolet) are ionizing, but, due to this effect, these wavelengths are absorbed by nitrogen and even more strongly by dioxygen, and thus have an extremely short path length through air.[1] However, the entire spectrum of ultraviolet radiation has some of the biological features of ionizing radiation: It does far more damage to many molecules in biological systems than is accounted for by simple heating effects (an example is sunburn). These properties derive from the ultraviolet photon's power to alter chemical bonds in molecules, even without having enough energy to ionize atoms.
Electric arcs produce UV light, and arc welders must wear eye protection to prevent welder's flash.

Although ultraviolet radiation is invisible to the human eye, most people are aware of the effect it has on the skin of fair-skinned people, i.e., the suntan and sunburn. Normal human skin responds to exposure to small doses of this kind of radiation by increasing the amount of protective melanin in the skin's outer layers; too much of this radiation in too short a period of time, however, results in cellular damage from radiation burn. In fact, the damaging effects of short-wavelength and mid-wavelength UV means that life on Earth outside of the deep oceans is possible only because the atmosphere, primarily the ozone layer, filters out the vast majority of this light.[2] A small amount of the shorter wavelength ultraviolet reaches the surface, which causes sunburn, long-term skin damage, and skin cancer. Ultraviolet is also responsible for the formation of vitamin D in organisms that make this vitamin (including humans). The UV spectrum thus has many effects, both beneficial and damaging, to human health.

The Sun's emission in the lowest UV bands, the UVA, UVB, and UVC bands, are of interest, as these are the UV bands commonly encountered from artificial sources on Earth. The shorter bands of UVC, as well as even more energetic radiation as produced by the Sun, generate the ozone in the ozone layer when single oxygen atoms produced by UV photolysis of dioxygen react with more dioxygen. The ozone layer is especially important in blocking UVB and part of UVC, since the shortest wavelengths of UVC (and those even shorter) are blocked by ordinary air. Of the ultraviolet radiation that reaches the Earth's surface, up to 95% is UVA (the very longest wavelength),[11] depending on cloud cover and atmospheric conditions.

UVA, UVB, and UVC can all damage collagen fibers and, therefore, accelerate aging of the skin. Both UVA and UVB destroy vitamin A in skin, which may cause further damage.[31] In the past, UVA was considered not harmful or less harmful, but today it is known it can contribute to skin cancer via indirect DNA damage (free radicals and reactive oxygen species). UVA can generate highly reactive chemical intermediates, such as hydroxyl and oxygen radicals, which in turn can damage DNA. The DNA damage caused indirectly to skin by UVA consists mostly of single-strand breaks in DNA, while the damage caused by UVB includes direct formation of thymine dimers or other pyrimidine dimers, and double-strand DNA breakage.[32] UVA is immunosuppressive for the entire body (accounting for a large part of the immunosuppressive effects of sunlight exposure), and UVA is mutagenic for basal cell keratinocytes in skin.[33]

Because UVA does not cause reddening of the skin (erythema), it is not measured in the usual types of SPF testing.[34] There is no good clinical measurement for blockage of UVA radiation, but it is important for sunscreen to block both UVA and UVB. Some scientists blame the absence of UVA filters in sunscreens for the higher melanoma risk found for sunscreen users.[35]
The reddening of the skin due to the action of sunlight depends both on the amount of sunlight and on the sensitivity of the skin ("erythemal action spectrum") over the UV spectrum.

UVB light can cause direct DNA damage. As noted above, UVB radiation excites DNA molecules in skin cells, causing aberrant covalent bonds to form between adjacent Pyrimidine bases, producing a dimer. Most UV-induced pyrimidine dimers in DNA are removed by the process known as nucleotide excision repair that employs about 30 different proteins.[36] Those pyrimidine dimers that escape this repair process can induce a form of programmed cell death called apoptosis or can cause DNA replication errors leading to mutation.

When DNA polymerase comes along to replicate a strand of DNA with an unrepaired pyrimidine dimer, it reads a CC dimer as AA and not the original CC. This causes the DNA replication mechanism to add a TT on the growing strand. This mutation can result in cancerous growths, and is known as a "classical C-T mutation". The mutations caused by the direct DNA damage carry a UV signature mutation that is commonly seen in skin cancers. The mutagenicity of UV radiation can be easily observed in bacterial cultures. This cancer connection is one reason for concern about ozone depletion and the ozone hole. Individuals with an inherited defect in one of the proteins necessary for nucleotide excision repair may suffer from a condition called xeroderma pigmentosum that is characterized by extreme sun-sensitivity and by a high incidence of skin cancers. (Also see DNA repair-deficiency disorder.

As a defense against UV radiation, the type and amount of the brown pigment melanin in the skin increases when exposed to moderate (depending on skin type) levels of radiation; this is commonly known as a sun tan. The purpose of melanin is to absorb UV radiation and dissipate the energy as harmless heat, blocking the UV from damaging skin tissue. UVA gives a quick tan that lasts for days by oxidizing melanin that was already present, and it triggers the release of the melanin from melanocytes. However, because this process does not increase the total amount of melanin, a UVA-produced tan is largely cosmetic and does not protect against either sunburn or UVB-produced DNA damage or cancer.[37]

By contrast, UVB yields a slower tan that requires roughly two days to develop, because the mechanism of UVB tanning is to stimulate the body to produce more melanin. However, the production of melanin by UV, called melanogenesis, requires direct DNA damage by UVB to initiate. The photochemical properties of melanin make it an excellent photoprotectant from both UVA and UVB. Older and more widespread sunscreen chemicals cannot dissipate the energy of the excited state as efficiently as melanin, and, therefore, the penetration of these sunscreen ingredients into the lower layers of the skin may increase the amount of free radicals and reactive oxygen species (ROS).[38] In recent years, improved filtering substances have come into use in commercial sunscreen lotions that do not significantly degrade or lose their capacity to protect the skin as the exposure time increases (photostable substances).[39]

Sunscreen prevents the direct DNA damage that causes sunburn, by blocking of UVB. As such, most of these products contain an SPF rating that indicates how well they block UVB as a measure of their effectiveness (SPF is, therefore, also called UVB-PF, for "UVB protection factor").[40] This rating, however, offers no data about protection against UVA, exposure to which does not lead to sunburn but is still harmful, since it causes indirect UV DNA damage and is also (along with UVB and UVC) considered carcinogenic. In the US, the Food and Drug Administration is considering adding a star rating system to show UVA protection (also known as UVA-PF). A similar system is already used in some European countries.[41] Some sunscreen lotions now include compounds such as titanium dioxide, which helps protect against UVA rays. Other UVA blocking compounds found in sunscreen include zinc oxide and avobenzone.

2.

    Gunnar's website claims they protect your vision by filtering out "artificial" light, and relaxes your eyes, so you get tired slower. They also claim that it prevents dryness, but I'm not quite sure how it would go about doing that, since the glasses aren't like those James Worthy or Horace Grant goggles that encase your eyes—they're just normal glasses.

On Gunnar's own website, they claim:

    GUNNARS increase contrast, comfort and focus while minimizing eye fatigue and visual stress for anyone who spends long hours staring at digital screens. GUNNAR eyewear is powered by i-AMP lens technology comprised of a proprietary lens material in an advanced geometry tuned for intermediate viewing distance and finished with custom formulated lens filters, tints and coatings.

For specific claims (that seem relevant):

    Improve contrast and filter out UV.

        IONIK lens tints improve overall contrast and comfort by filtering out harsh artificial light, eliminating UV rays and reducing high-intensity visible light.

    Anti-reflective.

        iFi lens coatings include an anti-reflective layers to reduce glare and an exterior hard coat that minimizes environmental damage and scratching.

    Improved detail/focus.

        FRACTYL lens geometry includes a specifically tuned focusing power to enhance detail and a highly wrapped lens design that limits air currents near the eye.

Is there any evidence that these things actually reduce eye strain or fatigue? Or that they're beneficial at all?

I've seen a couple more articles about this recently, but they seem to be providing evidence that Gunnars are better than low-quality glasses, but they market them primarily to people who don't need glasses, so I think the relevant claim is that "wearing Gunnar glasses is better than not wearing glasses".



I wish I could do this in school. 

- - - Updated - - -



pranav0091 said:


> Glare is blocked by polarized glass according to the little physics knowledge I have. How do these non-polarized glasses block glare then ?
> 
> Also, when we talk about anti-glare glasses, are we talking about cutting down on the glass-originated-glare thats present in non-anti-glare glasses right ?
> Or is it that these anti-glare glasses block all glare - say the glare from the headlights of an approaching vehicle ?
> ...



My current pair completely eliminates glare indoors. I'll tell you after some driving around at night.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> I told you I am not an outside type of guy. No doubt Polarized is good for outside uses but Gunnar is good everywhere. Polarized glasses cause problems when viewing digital content. Obviously Polarized is better outside because it is designed specifically for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What glare is this referring to ? I mean an example would be appreciated. I never really understood what "glare" meant the way people use them.


----------



## seamon (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



pranav0091 said:


> What glare is this referring to ? I mean an example would be appreciated. I never really understood what "glare" meant the way people use them.



reflections from light sources on the lenses.


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



pranav0091 said:


> What glare is this referring to ? I mean an example would be appreciated. I never really understood what "glare" meant the way people use them.



[YOUTUBE]97U76Y0x57k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



seamon said:


> reflections from light sources on the lenses.




Thanks  Got it. So its inclusive of the "glare" that I was referring to and refers to reflections from surfaces as well.

Anyways my glasses were worthless in that regard. I had actually bought them for stopping the reflections from glossy monitors. They didnt help even there. Stopped using them altogether.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

Thank God I don't need glasses. At least not yet.


----------



## kaz (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

I have glasses on since I was in class 1  now I'm in btech final year and never felt the need to explore available glass options, just got what the prescription said 
My power is -2.5 in both eyes and hasn't changed from last 3-4 years. Though I change my frames every year and never bought anything above 2k


----------



## seamon (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

Today I went ahead and ordered Carl Zeiss lenses for my old frame to use as a backup.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



tkin said:


> I have power in my eyes from birth, I started wearing glasses when I was 4 I think, I used to change glasses every 4-6 years(my powers never increase), and all below 1k with basic glasses, I bought my first fiber lens, aka the Crizal A2 before joining my job, parents decided I needed a good specs to look sharp



My power increases from .5 to 1.5 in past 10 years.


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2014)

I bought Gunnar Wi-Five model last year for ~4k. Framed glasses won't give me the seamless view. It breaks the reality.

It sure does attract undue attention if used in office due to the distinct yellow tint.

Don't use any glasses now. I just don't like the feel of anything holding on to my nose and ears. May be contact lens will be less repulsive.


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2014)

Faun said:


> I bought Gunnar Wi-Five model last year for ~4k. Framed glasses won't give me the seamless view. It breaks the reality.
> 
> It sure does attract undue attention if used in office due to the distinct yellow tint.
> 
> Don't use any glasses now. I just don't like the feel of anything holding on to my nose and ears. May be contact lens will be less repulsive.


Yellow tint would surely be a bother for me, tried a photochromatic lens once, it was a nightmare due to the tint.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2014)

Polarized polarized polarized. 

Way to go.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 19, 2014)

Great, who ever split the thread, have done a great job. 

Anyway, I am wearing glassess for more than 10 years. No I want to go for contact lenses. I have different powers in both the eyes, one is like -5 , another is like -2. So do you suggest using contact lenses, if yes which brand should I go for?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2014)

Bausch and Lamb??

I see their adverts everywhere


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Great, who ever split the thread, have done a great job.
> 
> Anyway, I am wearing glassess for more than 10 years. No I want to go for contact lenses. I have different powers in both the eyes, one is like -5 , another is like -2. So do you suggest using contact lenses, if yes which brand should I go for?


Contact lenses are a hassle, always carry the damn case filled with solution(problem for guys), always carry a bottle of solution when going for a trip, carry extras if its short term use models, be careful when rubbing eyes, or splashing with waters, or when a dust particle gets in your eyes and you have to wash it, have to take them off when sleeping, very troublesome.


----------



## seamon (Apr 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Polarized polarized polarized.
> 
> Way to go.



Polarized glasses cause computer screens to look dark when viewing from the sides.
Trash for indoor use.

- - - Updated - - -

Don't use contact lenses(I think plastic ones) when cooking or near camp fires, they may melt and then permanently blind you.


----------



## true_lies (Apr 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> Don't use contact lenses(I think plastic ones) when cooking or near camp fires, they may melt and then permanently blind you.



been wearing contact lenses for past 6 years, been around various fires and cooked a lot, never had a melted lens and got blinded. In fact at the temps required to melt a contact lens, your eyeballs and your skin will burn up before the lens melts


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 19, 2014)

^I guess that would have been
*Puts on cool shades*
true_lies


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 19, 2014)

tkin said:


> Contact lenses are a hassle, always carry the damn case filled with solution(problem for guys), always carry a bottle of solution when going for a trip, carry extras if its short term use models, be careful when rubbing eyes, or splashing with waters, or when a dust particle gets in your eyes and you have to wash it, have to take them off when sleeping, very troublesome.



Hmm.. thats lot of heck. But In summer wearing specs is too much irritating. Frames become hot, sweating.  Even I cannot use sunglasses.


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Hmm.. thats lot of heck. But In summer wearing specs is too much irritating. Frames become hot, sweating.  Even I cannot use sunglasses.


Get a polycarbonate frame, I have one and even in Hyderabad's heat(may-june) it didn't give me much issue. I also have a wayfarer sunglass which doesn't get hot as the frame is non metallic. Aviators suck as they always come with metallic frames.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 19, 2014)

i have titan eye+
yes gollum has glasses
no he does not have high power glasses but wears them to look intelligent

serious note. I wear over the ear headphones while watching movies and it gets really painful due to the pressure the headphones apply on the ears. can you guys suggest a frame that is not so thick at the ear.


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2014)

*www.hbutz.com/wwwboard/messages/201.html


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> Polarized glasses cause computer screens to look dark when viewing from the sides.
> Trash for indoor use.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



FYI, polarised lenses are ALWAYS dark tinted. 
WHY would someone were dark tint glasses indoors? would you were those rayban aviators indoors??


 i never knew contact lenses were that bad plastic...

- - - Updated - - -



true_lies said:


> been wearing contact lenses for past 6 years, been around various fires and cooked a lot, never had a melted lens and got blinded. In fact at the temps required to melt a contact lens, your eyeballs and your skin will burn up before the lens melts



  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> *www.hbutz.com/wwwboard/messages/201.html



good link. thanks!


----------



## seamon (Apr 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> FYI, polarised lenses are ALWAYS dark tinted.
> WHY would someone were dark tint glasses indoors? would you were those rayban aviators indoors??
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently it was a facebook hoax. Search contact lenses melting into eye in google.

A detailed webpage:

*www.ccohs.ca/oshanswers/prevention/contact_len.html

I am perfectly happy with a pair of glasses, never gonna wear contact lenses anyway.


----------

